# (ada0:ata2:0:0:0): WRITE_DMA. ACB... on pkg fetching



## Christiaan (Jun 29, 2020)

Greetings,
I'm a beginner and trying to install FreeBSD for some time now, but I'm having problems with my FreeBSD installation on SSD and with setting disk speed in general. I hope someone has the time to see what's going wrong here, all input is very much appreciated!

Everything works fine on an HDD, but when using an SSD I get the following CAM timeout almost every time when fetching xorg and kde5 using pkg (I never used ports):

```
(ada0:ata2:0:0:0): WRITE_DMA. ACB: ca 00 00 de 5e 44 00 00 00 00 00 00
(ada0:ata2:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(ada0:ata2:0:0:0): Retrying command, 3 more tries remain
```
Then it retries 3 times, panics, and reboots. Specifically it happens when fetching llvm80 for xorg and tesseract for kde5, but I can remember it also happening while fetching smaller packages for kde5.

I've already tried another SSD but the same thing happens at the same moments. The current SSD has passed `smartctl -tshort /dev/ada0` without errors. I also tried reducing NCQ tags and setting the controller to SATA 1.x, but the problem persists.

I have the OS on SSD and /home on HDD, dmesg:

```
---<<BOOT>>---
Copyright (c) 1992-2019 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p6 GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 8.0.1 (tags/RELEASE_801/final 366581) (based on LLVM 8.0.1)
VT(vga): resolution 640x480
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q8300  @ 2.50GHz (2500.04-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x1067a  Family=0x6  Model=0x17  Stepping=10
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xc08e39d<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1,XSAVE,OSXSAVE>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 4104765440 (3914 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 100
ACPI APIC Table: <DELL   MC09   >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
random: unblocking device.
Firmware Warning (ACPI): Optional FADT field Pm2ControlBlock has valid Length but zero Address: 0x0000000000000000/0x1 (20181213/tbfadt-796)
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 4
ioapic0 <Version 1.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
Launching APs: 2 1 3
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
000.000023 [4335] netmap_init               netmap: loaded module
[ath_hal] loaded
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff8112e0f0, 0) error 19
nexus0
vtvga0: <VT VGA driver> on motherboard
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <DELL MC09   > on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfeff0000-0xfeff03ff irq 0,8 on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 25000000 Hz quality 950
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x73 on acpi0
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.2 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.3 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.4 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.5 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.6 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.7 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 1.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 1.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 1.2 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 1.3 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 1.4 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 1.5 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 1.6 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 2.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 2.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 2.2 (no driver attached)
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 3.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xdf00-0xdf7f mem 0xea000000-0xebffffff,0xd8000000-0xdfffffff,0xe4000000-0xe7ffffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
vgapci0: Boot video device
hdac0: <NVIDIA GT104 HDA Controller> mem 0xedffc000-0xedffffff irq 16 at device 0.1 on pci1
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 9.0 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 10.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 10.2 (no driver attached)
ohci0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xeffff000-0xefffffff irq 21 at device 11.0 on pci0
usbus0 on ohci0
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xefffe000-0xefffe0ff irq 20 at device 11.1 on pci0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci0
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
atapci0: <nVidia nForce MCP51 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xfd00-0xfd0f at device 13.0 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
atapci1: <nVidia nForce MCP51 SATA300 controller> port 0x9f0-0x9f7,0xbf0-0xbf3,0x970-0x977,0xb70-0xb73,0xf800-0xf80f mem 0xefffd000-0xefffdfff irq 23 at device 14.0 on pci0
ata2: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci1
ata3: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci1
atapci2: <nVidia nForce MCP51 SATA300 controller> port 0x9e0-0x9e7,0xbe0-0xbe3,0x960-0x967,0xb60-0xb63,0xf300-0xf30f mem 0xefffc000-0xefffcfff irq 23 at device 15.0 on pci0
ata4: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci2
ata5: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci2
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 16.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pci2: <serial bus, FireWire> at device 5.0 (no driver attached)
hdac1: <NVIDIA MCP51 HDA Controller> mem 0xefff4000-0xefff7fff irq 21 at device 16.1 on pci0
nfe0: <NVIDIA nForce 430 MCP13 Networking Adapter> port 0xf200-0xf207 mem 0xefffb000-0xefffbfff irq 22 at device 20.0 on pci0
miibus0: <MII bus> on nfe0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
nfe0: Ethernet address:
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <NVIDIA (0x0012) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <NVIDIA (0x0012) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0012) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <NVIDIA (0x0012) HDA CODEC> at cad 1 on hdac0
hdaa1: <NVIDIA (0x0012) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0012) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa1
hdacc2: <NVIDIA (0x0012) HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa2: <NVIDIA (0x0012) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc2
pcm2: <NVIDIA (0x0012) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa2
hdacc3: <NVIDIA (0x0012) HDA CODEC> at cad 3 on hdac0
hdaa3: <NVIDIA (0x0012) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc3
pcm3: <NVIDIA (0x0012) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa3
hdacc4: <Realtek ALC1200 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa4: <Realtek ALC1200 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc4
pcm4: <Realtek ALC1200 (Analog 7.1+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,22,23,21,27 and 24,26 on hdaa4
pcm5: <Realtek ALC1200 (Rear Digital)> at nid 30 and 31 on hdaa4
pcm6: <Realtek ALC1200 (Digital)> at nid 17 on hdaa4
pcm7: <Realtek ALC1200 (Front Analog Mic)> at nid 25 on hdaa4
ugen1.1: <nVidia EHCI root HUB> at usbus1
ugen0.1: <nVidia OHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0: <nVidia EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
uhub1: <nVidia OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub1: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
ada0 at ata2 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <KINGSTON SA400S37120G SBFK71E0> ACS-4 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number 50026B768202FA0A
ada0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 114473MB (234441648 512 byte sectors)
ada1 at ata3 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <WDC WD10EZRX-00A3KB0 01.01A01> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada1: Serial Number WD-WCC4J0HVEDT8
ada1: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: 953869MB (1953525168 512 byte sectors)
ada1: quirks=0x1<4K>
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0s1a [rw]...
lo0: link state changed to UP
uhub0: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
nfe0: link state changed to DOWN
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x04b4 product 0x6560> at usbus1
uhub2 on uhub0
uhub2: <vendor 0x04b4 product 0x6560, class 9/0, rev 2.00/90.15, addr 2> on usbus1
uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
nfe0: link state changed to UP
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
pflog0: promiscuous mode enabled
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_STALLED
ugen0.2: <Unknown > at usbus0 (disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
```

Also, I was able to set the disk speeds to SATA 2.x with my previous install on a different SSD, but this time it won't change the speed either, by adding the following in /boot/loader.conf:

```
ata_load="YES"
atapci_load="YES"

hint.ata.0.sata_rev=2
hint.ata.1.sata_rev=2
hint.ata.2.sata_rev=2
hint.ata.3.sata_rev=2
```
Using AHCI hints doesn't work either. I don't see anything in the BIOS menu to enable AHCI, and I don't see it getting loaded in dmesg, so it seems like the SATA controllers don't support AHCI? Please correct me.

I'm at a loss of what to do...
First post here, let me know if something is missing.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jun 29, 2020)

I also had exactly the same problem with an Samsung EVO, buying a new SSD worked (although it worked under windows).

```
(ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
(ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): ATA status: 41 (DRDY ERR), error: 84 (ICRC ABRT )
(ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): RES: 41 84 80 b0 e4 00 21 00 00 00 01
(ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Retrying command, 3 more tries remain
```


But then it also gave up after 6 months (Was a cheap 128GB one). So I switched back to my old seagate hdd and since then it's been quiet.


----------



## Christiaan (Jun 29, 2020)

The other SSD I tried was also a Samsung EVO, and my current one is also a cheap 128GB, what a coincidence! haha

Do you happen to know if there's a difference between your error and the one I got? They seem very similar indeed.
The following thread almost shows the exact same error as mine:
Thread solved-dump-8-causes-ada0-ata0-0-0-0-read_dma-acb.45774/
However, the problem there was an old/dead drive (I think HDD) that needed to be replaced, while this disk is almost unused.

Is there a specific (brand) SSD that is known to work well under FreeBSD?


----------



## ralphbsz (Jun 29, 2020)

You have a hardware problem with the SSD. The hardware problem is that the OSes SATA layer can't communicate with the SSD. The problem might be the motherboard, the SATA connector, the cable, or the SSD, or the power supply to the SSD. Usually, I would guess that it is the cable, or (less likely) the SSD itself. However ...

You did the changing of the SATA speed in loader.conf. Why? Does this have a purpose? I would have assumed that the OS automatically selects the best possible SATA interface configuration, so manually overriding it seems like it is likely to cause trouble. I would just put BIOS and OS configuration to default and see how that works, as a starting point.


----------



## Christiaan (Jun 29, 2020)

Hi Ralph,



ralphbsz said:


> Usually, I would guess that it is the cable


Sorry, I forgot to state that I've also changed the cable with two other ones, but the problem persists.



ralphbsz said:


> You did the changing of the SATA speed in loader.conf. Why? Does this have a purpose?


I got this possible solution from the following thread which showed a similar problem, where setting the speed to 1 solved it for the OP:
Thread ata-4-timeouts-continue-after-disk-replacement-on-new-12-0-installation-issues-with-nvidia-mcp51.69770/post-419073
This didn't work either for me...

EDIT:


ralphbsz said:


> I would just put BIOS and OS configuration to default and see how that works, as a starting point.


I've done a fresh install several times now, but the problem is always there. The BIOS is unchanged (default) and the only thing I changed are the things I stated in loader.conf. Besides loader.conf it's a fresh install.


----------



## ralphbsz (Jun 29, 2020)

OK, so those changes were not the problem. The cable is not the problem. Which do you want to change next: SSD or motherboard? I think it's really one or the other at this point. By the way, I'm operating under the assumption that FreeBSD, the design of your SSD, and of the motherboard are fundamentally sound. That's because I think that if FreeBSD fundamentally was unable to work with the nForce MCP51 chipset or these Samsung SSDs, we would have heard a loud outcry already, and we have only scattered reports of individual problems.

Oh wait, there is one other thing you could try: different SATA port on the motherboard, in case just one of the ports is damaged.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jun 29, 2020)

Christiaan said:


> and my current one is also a cheap 128GB, what a coincidence! haha



Also Sandisk?


----------



## Christiaan (Jun 29, 2020)

Alexander88207 said:


> Also Sandisk?


 No, the cheaper Kingston line. 



ralphbsz said:


> different SATA port on the motherboard, in case just one of the ports is damaged.


Thanks Ralph, I'll try that!


----------



## Crivens (Jun 30, 2020)

And try good cables!


----------



## Christiaan (Jun 30, 2020)

ralphbsz said:


> different SATA port on the motherboard, in case just one of the ports is damaged.


Just tried with a fresh install on the SSD in the different port, and get the same error but now for the other port:

```
(ada2:ata4:0:0:0): WRITE_DMA. ACB: ca 00 00 c9 1a 43 00 00 00 00 00 00
(ada2:ata4:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(ada2:ata4:0:0:0): Retrying command, 3 more tries remain
```


----------



## Crivens (Jun 30, 2020)

Time for some SMART checks, I would presume.
Maybe a part of the backing flash is damaged.


----------



## Christiaan (Jun 30, 2020)

Hi Crivens,



Crivens said:


> And try good cables!


All the cables I tried were pretty old... I might buy new ones soon and try that.



Crivens said:


> Time for some SMART checks, I would presume.
> Maybe a part of the backing flash is damaged.


I got this error with two different SSDs so it would be odd if both of them have similar damage, but it's possible. I will post the self-check results here sometime this week.


----------



## Christiaan (Jul 5, 2020)

Crivens said:


> Time for some SMART checks, I would presume.
> Maybe a part of the backing flash is damaged.



Here is the result of my last SMART long self-check. I don't see anything showing that the SSD could be the problem.


```
SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x0032   000   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       231
 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       374
148 Unknown_Attribute       0x0000   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
149 Unknown_Attribute       0x0000   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
167 Write_Protect_Mode      0x0000   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
168 SATA_Phy_Error_Count    0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
169 Bad_Block_Rate          0x0000   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       8
170 Bad_Blk_Ct_Erl/Lat      0x0000   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0/9
172 Erase_Fail_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
173 MaxAvgErase_Ct          0x0000   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       4 (Average 1)
181 Program_Fail_Count      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
182 Erase_Fail_Count        0x0000   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
192 Unsafe_Shutdown_Count   0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       117
194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   076   059   000    Old_age   Always       -       24 (Min/Max 20/41)
196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
199 SATA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
218 CRC_Error_Count         0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
231 SSD_Life_Left           0x0000   001   001   000    Old_age   Offline      -       99
233 Flash_Writes_GiB        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       259
241 Lifetime_Writes_GiB     0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       352
242 Lifetime_Reads_GiB      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       93
244 Average_Erase_Count     0x0000   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       1
245 Max_Erase_Count         0x0000   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       4
246 Total_Erase_Count       0x0000   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       11244

SMART Error Log Version: 1
No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1
Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error
# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%       230         -
```


----------



## Christiaan (Jul 5, 2020)

This post on the Dell community forums shows another XPS 630i user having SSD problems (while installing Windows). Apparently, Dell XPS 630i's motherboard (PP150) does not support AHCI, and this might cause the problems for the computer to work with SSD. The solution for this person was to put the single SSD in a striped RAID array using the BIOS.

So I had put the SSD in a striped RAID array and saw that FreeBSD manages the array through graid(), under raid/r0. The installer is able to automatically create new slices and partitions on raid/r0, and it's able to finish the installation. But when it is finished installing, /etc/fstab only contains one device entry to the installer and booting from the RAID results in the FreeBSD installer (having removed the installation medium). Manually setting the fstab entries after installation to the created partitions (raid/r0s1a and raid/r0s1b) also didn't work. What is going wrong here?


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 5, 2020)

Please post /boot/loader.conf, /etc/rc.conf and fstab (inline, except they are extraordinarily long).  grep from dmesg(8) how the OS accesses the SSD (it was mentioned your BIOS does not support AHCI).  Since you wrote you also tried another SSD and another cable which both gave the same error, the misbehaving part is likely to be your motherboard or BIOS.  Do you have the latest BIOS update installed?  In rare cases, a firmware update of the SSD might help.
EDIT: the specs I found for your Dell 630i tell your system supports SATA-2.  This should be auto-detected and IMHO you do not need to set any knobs concerning this.  Still what confuses me, is that such a system does not understand AHCI.  Are you shure? Search your BIOS settings very insistently!


----------



## Crivens (Jul 5, 2020)

Looks good to me.
Edit: the smart log I mean.


----------



## Christiaan (Jul 8, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> Please post /boot/loader.conf, /etc/rc.conf and fstab


I will try to reinstall and post them this week.



mjollnir said:


> Do you have the latest BIOS update installed?


Yes, version 1.0.13 is installed, which seems to be the latest.



mjollnir said:


> Still what confuses me, is that such a system does not understand AHCI.  Are you shure? Search your BIOS settings very insistently!


I have searched it thoroughly again, and no sign of AHCI. The only IDE/SATA configurations available are enabling HDD S.M.A.R.T. Capability, enabling RAID and enabling IDE Auto-Detection for individual SATAs. I was also surprised, but the Dell rep in the link I posted (This post) said: "[...] AHCI mode is absent in this computer".



mjollnir said:


> grep from dmesg(8) how the OS accesses the SSD


In my first post, I think dmesg says is uses ata() to access all the drives, for example for ada0 it uses: `ata2: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci1`, which (I guess) is a legacy driver for SATA working under CAM.

EDIT: There seems to be a firmware update for Kingston A400 drives (here), so I'll try that one and report results.


----------



## Christiaan (Jul 20, 2020)

I've reinstalled the system on the updated SSD drive.



mjollnir said:


> Please post /boot/loader.conf, /etc/rc.conf and fstab


Everything is fresh, so /boot/loader.conf only contains: `security.bsd.allow_destructive_dtrace=0`.
/etc/rc.conf contains:

```
ifconfig_nfe0="DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
dumpdev="AUTO"
```
/etc/fstab contains:

```
/dev/ada2s1a    /        ufs    rw        1    1
/dev/ada2s1b    none    swap    sw        0    0
```



mjollnir said:


> In rare cases, a firmware update of the SSD might help.


The same error still occurs with the SSD updated with the newest firmware.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 21, 2020)

Do a full SMART check `smartctl -t long` and/or recoverdisk(1) (no destination) to detect bad sectors on the SSD.
EDIT Off-Topic: With UFS, you may want to insert an I/O scheduler (gsched(8)). Fetch rc-script here.


----------



## Christiaan (Jul 21, 2020)

I've posted the results of the SMART long self-check in my post #13 of this thread. The SSD seems to be fine.


----------



## diizzy (Jul 31, 2020)

Without having touched hardware using nVidia chipset in years (yours being 12+ according to Wikipedia) I'd assume that most of your issues boils down to your hardware being very old and more or less on life support/best effort. Your controller (MCP51) does not support AHCI, the MCP65 (released ~1.5y later) was the first model that supported it. Since AHCI is more or less what everything uses and been using for the last decade or so improvement to the ATA driver/subsystem has stagnated for obvious reasons.

While your controller technically supports SATA it I'm quite sure it doesn't support TRIM which will be very bad for your SSD experience and possibly not being fully compatible with SATA II 1.2 specs which most likely any recent SSD expects.

In short, I dont think any SSD will work "flawless" with your current hardware.


----------



## Christiaan (Aug 3, 2020)

Thanks for your input, diizzy! It makes more sense now, so this timeout originates from the old ATA driver combined with old hardware.

After running FreeBSD on HDDs for a couple of days, the same error occurred on the HDD... I'll replace the motherboard sometime in the future.


----------

